

Healthcare.gov rollout worse than thought - only 100 enroll in first 2 days - jvrossb
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2013/11/06/documents-show-first-days-of-obamacare-rollout-worse-than-initially-realized/

======
hga
Based on this report from the insurance company side
[http://healthpolicyandmarket.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-
obamac...](http://healthpolicyandmarket.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-obamacare-
rolloutweek-five.html) I'd guess that to date, 35 days in, the total is only a
few thousand. Which is fortunate, because the insurers still have to confirm
each enrollment, the report says some progress has been made in improving the
quality of the 834 EDI transactions sent to insurers but they're still some
distance from being trustworthy, " _[...] the progress so far is incremental
and nowhere near enough to be able to go to high volume processing._ " (Fixing
this is the #1 priority according to the new fix-it czar.)

